# Google Voice



## CaliDave (Jan 5, 2010)

Does anyone have this new service, looks pretty cool. They give you a new number for free and you can have it forwarded to your house or cell.

Its great to give to people that you might not want to give your real # to. You can also manage the # and block certain callers and phone #'s

If anyone has this and can send me an invite.. I'd appreciate it. 

I've been wanting to try this service, but its invitation only. Kind of like gmail used to be. 

Thanks
Dave


----------



## Stricky (Jan 5, 2010)

I do not think individuals have invites to give out like they did with Gmail. I think only Google can invite you: https://services.google.com/fb/forms/googlevoiceinvite/


----------



## ricoba (Jan 5, 2010)

Yes Dave, we have Google Voice.  It is great and we can call all our friends and family in the USA and Canada for free.

As I remember, you sign up and then have to get an invite from Google.  It took a couple of weeks or longer for them to send the invite, as I remember.


----------



## CaliDave (Jan 5, 2010)

Rick

I just saw this article..  maybe you have the link in your account and didnt notice? This article is a couple months old

Before Google Wave, Google Voice, formerly known as Grand Central, was the red hot service that everyone was clamoring to get in to. The challenge was, and still is, getting a Google Voice invite. If you’re really desperate, you can probably find a spare invite on eBay, or, thanks to a new development, you can just ask a friend to share the Google Voicehttp://www.blippr.com/apps/394640-Google-Voice.

As of today, Google is announcing that existing users will be able to invite friends via an “Invite a friend” link on the left-hand side of their inbox. Every user will start out with 3 invites that they can pass along to friends, family, or anyone else, with the ultimate purpose being a shared Google Voice experience that you can really put to the test.
 Invitations won’t be doled out immediately to all existing users, so don’t fret if you don’t see the new invite link today. It’s a gradual rollout and you’ll get your invites in due time.


----------



## riverdees05 (Jan 5, 2010)

See your PMs.


----------



## ricoba (Jan 5, 2010)

CaliDave said:


> Rick
> 
> I just saw this article..  maybe you have the link in your account and didnt notice? This article is a couple months old
> 
> ...




You are right, I didn't see the announcement about Invite a Friend. I see I can invite 3 friends currently.  But it looks like riverdees may have you taken care of from the message above mine, but if not I can send you an invite, just PM me.  Rick


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 5, 2010)

ricoba said:


> Yes Dave, we have Google Voice.  It is great and we can call all our friends and family in the USA and Canada for free.



Rick,

How does Google Voice work to get free calls to friends and family in other states and/or countries?


Thanks

Richard


----------



## Stricky (Jan 5, 2010)

Well if there are invites to be had... I would love one


----------



## ricoba (Jan 5, 2010)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Rick,
> 
> How does Google Voice work to get free calls to friends and family in other states and/or countries?
> 
> ...



I don't know how it works!  

But to call anywhere in the US or Canada, I simply go to my Google Voice account and contact one of my contacts (my email contacts) and then it lets me either SMS or call them.  The call then comes to my home phone or cell and I pick up the call and then wait for the other party to answer.

It's quite easy.


----------



## Marvin (Jan 6, 2010)

I would like to have an invite, if anyone has one to spare.

Marvin


----------



## Lee B (Jan 6, 2010)

I got an invite out of the blue several months ago.  For Google, the website is not super friendly.

They play up the GV phone number, which I didn't think much about at first.  Now I give it out most of the time because it will ring any phone(s) I want it to.  For example, it can always ring my cell phone and also ring my work phone or home phone.  Say I'm away from a wired phone and answer the cell.  Now I know that the call will take awhile and I'd rather A, not use up minutes and B, hold a more comfortable phone to my ear.  So I go back to the other phone and press the * button on the cell.  Now the other phone(s) that I set to ring with the cell will ring and I can pick it up like it were an extension and then hang up the cell.

If your caller is on a cell phone and you answer the call with a cell phone or, say, a VoIP phone, then the sound quality will be good but all of that packetizing (the originating phone, GV and your phone) will cause a digital delay.  It's usually not noticeable, but if there is a pause you both might talk at the same time and not notice it for a beat or two.

I can call someone by using the website.  First the phone that I selected will ring.  I answer it and now I will hear the called phone ring and it goes like any other call.

I also can call my GV number from any phone and, as soon as I hear ringing in my ear, press the * key.  That will stop the ringing and a robot will ask for my PIN.  After that, it will say whether I have any voice mail (usually GV takes voice messages instead of any phone that it rings for me) and give me options.  Pressing 2 will let me call a number -- 10 digits followed by the # key.  It will say, "This is a free call" and then put it through.  If it's not free (international), it will tell how much per minute.  I must have prepaid at least $10 for calls like that, which are reasonable per minute.

One more thing:  GV might do you a "favor" and screen your calls.  It will ask the caller to state a name and hold while they offer that call to me.  I would hear the name and signal to accept the call.  I figured out how to defeat that so calls to me go right through.


----------



## neash (Jan 6, 2010)

I have been using google voice for quite some time now. Besides, the phone benefits that other posters have mentioned, I also find it very useful for texting. International texting is free. Incoming texts can be forwarded to your mobile phone, or you can use the GV interface only for texting. It saves all text converstaions and voicemails.

I would really find this extremely useful once they allow me to port my existing number to GV. Until then, it has its limited use.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 6, 2010)

ricoba said:


> I don't know how it works!
> 
> But to call anywhere in the US or Canada, I simply go to my Google Voice account and contact one of my contacts (my email contacts) and then it lets me either SMS or call them.  The call then comes to my home phone or cell and I pick up the call and then wait for the other party to answer.
> 
> It's quite easy.



Rick,

I'm still having trouble understanding this - 

Does this mean if I add 5 friends who reside in different states other than Florida to my Google Voice contact list - I simply pick a friend's name from the contact list, and call them (I'm not sure if I literally do this with my home phone or if it's a software pick). The call is routed to my home phone, I pick up and wait for the other party to answer. Thus if the other party resides in California - it's a free call to talk to them via Google Voice.  Is that correct?


I'm still trying to figure out how it's a free call?


Richard


----------



## ricoba (Jan 7, 2010)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Rick,
> 
> I'm still having trouble understanding this -
> 
> ...



I think you have got it.  It dials your local number, you answer the call, and wait for your distant friend to answer.  You do it via the GV website.  You choose a contact, to either call or send a text to.  You press call, it then dials your home phone, you answer your home phone and wait for the party you are calling to answer.  

Since I am not technical, maybe someone else can explain the technical part.  But overall it is very easy, and again free to US & Canada. 

Hope that helps, a bit.


----------



## Lee B (Jan 7, 2010)

When using the GV website to make a call, you can call someone who is in your Contacts list or just type any number in the box labeled Call.  Then select your phone to ring from the pull-down list of phones that you had listed for possible ringing when someone dialed your GV number.  Then click the Connect button.

It will say, "Calling you...," then the phone you selected will ring.  Pick up and you will hear the phone you are calling ring and then, you hope, someone will answer it.

It sounds more complicated than it is, though the first time feels like a big adventure.


----------



## luv2vacation (Jan 7, 2010)

I would love an invite if anyone has one to spare.    I would love to try this.


----------



## GadgetRick (Jan 7, 2010)

Been using GV for months now. I love it. Unfortunately, I had gotten a few invites a while back and gave them out already. No new ones yet.

GV, in combination with my Droid, is aweseome. I can text via GV as well as place/receive calls via GV. Unfortunately, I still need a Verizon voice contract. I have my GV number set as a Friends and Family number so I don't incur any charges. Unfortunately, you must have one of the larger plans from Verizon to get the Friends and Family discount.

You can use GV via their web interface to send texts and make calls as well (it dials a number then calls you connecting the call). You can also have it take over your cell phone voice mail so you only have one. You can view your voicemails online--or in your cell phone app if there is one for your phone. They transcribe the voicemail for you but it's not terribly good at this.

Overall it's a great service. We're switching our home phone number over to a GV number and getting rid of service at home.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jan 7, 2010)

Just keep in mind that providing free services is not why Google stock is one of darlings of NASDAQ.  Google's business it to learn as much as it can about you and to find ways to turn this knowledge into money.

Millions of people, many of whom are scared to death about identity theft and personal security, entrust their emails to Google, and now their text and voice messaging too, without giving this a thought.


----------



## The Conch Man (Jan 7, 2010)

I have *three* invitations left if anyone wants Goggle Voice! Send me a private message.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 8, 2010)

So aside from concerns mentioned by Doug, it appears there is a paradigm shift here with Google Voice on how one makes a phone call.

If I'm understanding this process correctly, you initiate a phone call via a computer (PC or laptop) and ask the software to dial two numbers - one to your personal designated number and the other to the party you wish to reach.
Once your designated number rings, you pick up the phone and listen to determine if the other party answers their line.   Is this scenario accurate?

If one has a Motorola Droid phone - it appears the process is slightly different.
From posted comments, you can make a Google Voice call via your Droid. I'm not sure if you do this through your 'Contacts' List or if you have to use a Google Voice App.  I think someone will provide clarification on this.

Thanks for helping us understand this better.


Richard


----------



## GadgetRick (Jan 8, 2010)

Makai Guy said:


> Just keep in mind that providing free services is not why Google stock is one of darlings of NASDAQ.  Google's business it to learn as much as it can about you and to find ways to turn this knowledge into money.
> 
> Millions of people, many of whom are scared to death about identity theft and personal security, entrust their emails to Google, and now their text and voice messaging too, without giving this a thought.


Not true. Not even REMOTELY true. Unfortunately, these kinds of comments being thrown around without knowing about it give companies a bad name.

First, Google, like ALL search engines keeps track of the searched (and the hits returned) of ALL searches. Why? To make the search experience better. Google does not--and has not--ever used information like this in an under-handed way.

Second, 99% of Googles revenues comes from ADVERTISING. Look it up. It's true.

Third, if you use ANY kind of discount, guess what, they're keeping your information, selling it AND using it to make offers to you which you'll be MORE LIKELY to use. Yet nobody complains about those stupid discount cards from the grocery store or the Handshake Club from Charlie Browns or...


----------



## GadgetRick (Jan 8, 2010)

Ok, let me try and clear up how GV can be used to make calls for free.

If you don't have a cell phone (like an Android device or Blackberry) which has a GV application available, you can either dial your GV number, wait for it to answer, hit the * key, and place a call that way (I believe you must type your PIN in as well). Not an elegant solution but it works. I'll get to the free part in  a minute.

You can also use the web interface. Just click the, "Call," button and type in the number you're calling. It will ring the phone number you select from the dropdown box (you tell GV what numbers you want to work with) and it will call that number. When you pick it up, GV will connect the call for you. Haven't forgotten about the free part...

If you have a device which has a GV app available, you just dial like you would any other call. My Droid is set up to ask me whether to use GV to call or not but you can set it to use it as a default.

Now, how do I make/receive calls for free? I have Verizon. Verizon has their Friends and Family (others have other versions of this). Basically, I can register up to 10 phone numbers which I can call/receive calls to/from on my cell phone without incurring any airtime charges. So I set my GV # as one of my Friends and Family numbers. Whenever you use GV it uses the GV number in Verizon's eyes so it's a F&F number (incoming our outgoing). So the call is free but you'll still need a level of service with your cell phone carrier so it's not 100% free.

As far as texting goes, you can text ANYWHERE for free using either the web interface or the GV app on your cell phone (if available). You would just use that instead of any texting application you may have on your phone. The text never hits your cell phone carrier's system so it's a free text.

Can't say it's a perfect system but it's pretty darn good. Just registered a 2nd GV number which we'll be using for home and getting rid of the cable phone saving us about $40 a month. Not bad.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 8, 2010)

Rick,

Thanks so much for the clarifications. 


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 8, 2010)

Just thought of another question - can Google Voice be used to send pics?

If so, can it be done without a charge?


Richard


----------



## GadgetRick (Jan 8, 2010)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Just thought of another question - can Google Voice be used to send pics?
> 
> If so, can it be done without a charge?
> 
> ...



If you're talking about via SMS, I don't believe so although I've not tried. I just looked into the GV app on my Droid and I don't see a way to do it.


----------



## Snorkey (Jan 8, 2010)

I would like to have an invite.

Thanks!!!


----------



## neash (Jan 8, 2010)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Just thought of another question - can Google Voice be used to send pics?
> 
> If so, can it be done without a charge?
> 
> ...



No Google Voice does not support MMS (Sending pictures with text messages), they say that clearly on their website.

They also do not have an iPhone app, however you can save their webpage on the home screen to appear like an app.


----------



## neash (Jan 8, 2010)

Snorkey said:


> I would like to have an invite.
> 
> Thanks!!!



Did you get your invite? Send me a PM if you need one


----------



## The Conch Man (Jan 8, 2010)

I received 8 PM's for Google requests, Judy received one cause she gave me her E-mail address & she is gettin' her phone # already, the other two requests, I responded to them for their E-mails. Ifin they don't respond with their E-mails back to me, I'll go to the 4th request & so-on. The 1st three Tug responses is the order I used.

Rick gave y'all the correct response, I use my cell phone which is a lot easier!


----------



## The Conch Man (Jan 9, 2010)

Just wanted to let y'all know the other two requests were filled, thanks to the 1st three people who responded & enjoy your new Google phone # as I was glad to help ya's!

For all of the PM requests I received, l won't let anyone know your E-mail address unless you say different, its private with me, just wanted you to know!


----------



## judyjht (Jan 9, 2010)

A big public THANK YOU to Conch Man.  Got my number!!


----------



## The Conch Man (Jan 9, 2010)

Good news & happy I could help ya!


----------



## GadgetRick (Jan 10, 2010)

neash said:


> They also do not have an iPhone app, however you can save their webpage on the home screen to appear like an app.



This is not Google's fault. AT&T/Apple won't allow the app to be released. Sounds like it's more AT&T than Apple.


----------



## neash (Jan 10, 2010)

GadgetRick said:


> This is not Google's fault. AT&T/Apple won't allow the app to be released. Sounds like it's more AT&T than Apple.



From what I have read, it was Apple that opposed the app. See this from gizmodo back in July
http://gizmodo.com/5324268/apple-rejects-official-google-voice-iphone-app

and this from yesterday gives me hope
http://www.techradar.com/news/phone...p-says-voice-will-come-to-apple-iphone-662481

What would really make GV shine though, is to allow porting my existing number to GV, and a tight integration with VOIP (hoping they will do it after their buyout of Gizmo5)
I currently use Fring for VOIP over Wi-fi on my iPhone, and performance is sketchy at best. Skype does not offer competitive internaltional rates, so I do not use that, so is the case with Truphone.


----------



## davesdog (Jan 10, 2010)

If any of our new Google Voice users want to give out any of their invites, count me in please!  Just send me a private message, and I'll get back to you with my email address...    

Thanks!!
Dave


----------



## neash (Jan 10, 2010)

davesdog said:


> If any of our new Google Voice users want to give out any of their invites, count me in please!  Just send me a private message, and I'll get back to you with my email address...
> 
> Thanks!!
> Dave



I have exhausted my invites, but you can request one here 
http://www.google.com/googlevoice/about.html

They are pretty quick about handing them out.


----------



## GadgetRick (Jan 11, 2010)

neash said:


> From what I have read, it was Apple that opposed the app. See this from gizmodo back in July
> http://gizmodo.com/5324268/apple-rejects-official-google-voice-iphone-app
> 
> and this from yesterday gives me hope
> ...


I don't know who's fault it is but I know it's not Google.

And I'm with you on the VOIP integration. That's where this looks like it's headed.


----------



## Janis (Jan 11, 2010)

I love the idea of GV - but for now, I have disabled it. Many people who called me complained that their calls were misdirected to other numbers (even when using speed-dial). I also saw that some of my incoming calls went directly to voice mail even when my phone was not in use.

I DID like receiving text messages that transcribed the voicemail messages.

However, until the kinks are worked out, I'm sticking with my standard cell.


----------



## GadgetRick (Jan 11, 2010)

Janis said:


> I love the idea of GV - but for now, I have disabled it. Many people who called me complained that their calls were misdirected to other numbers (even when using speed-dial). I also saw that some of my incoming calls went directly to voice mail even when my phone was not in use.
> 
> I DID like receiving text messages that transcribed the voicemail messages.
> 
> However, until the kinks are worked out, I'm sticking with my standard cell.



Wow. Haven't seen these problems and I've been using it since the summer. What I will say I see is, at times, when I dial on my Droid, it will have a tough time getting out.


----------



## Janis (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm not sure why I'm having the problems either. I'm using a Palm Pre on the Sprint Network - sounds like most others who are trouble-free are using Verizon...

I'm keeping my number...just not using it at the moment..


----------



## GadgetRick (Jan 12, 2010)

Bummer. Have you looked into the Google Help forums by any chance. Honestly, not much direct help from Google but you can get an idea if others are having the same problem and maybe a solution.


----------



## EZ-ED (Jan 12, 2010)

I have 3 spare invites. PM your e-mail address and I'll send them to the first three.

Ed


----------



## neash (Jan 30, 2010)

*Google Voice- new interface for mobile phones*

Has anyone seen their new interface? 
It is awesome. When you go to google voice, it brings up a keypad. Try it out, it is great. I do not miss not having a dedicated app on the iPhone. 

Now all I need is push notifications for texts, and GV will become my primary number. Of course, until then, I have the SMS to email feature.


----------



## linmcginn (Jan 30, 2010)

I would also like an ivite!


----------

